# Loving the blind!



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Last year through help on here I got one running and gunning. Before last season ended, i sat in brother in laws blind once.Had a blast worked birds but didn't get it done. So this year I brought a Nap 3 hub blind . So Monday brother in law shot one out of it and Tuesday I did! Both Days we used a DSD jake by it self and them Toms came a running to it! Amazing to see. In reality we could of both got one each day if we had new what to expect. 3 Toms together came a running to it Monday 2 Tuesday. Definetly hooked now. Surprised how much movement you can get away with with that black inside blind backround. Both birds shot on public.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats Slash especially on public land. I worked a gobbler for over an hour this morning, so close. Got him to 55 yds with a hen and jake, wanted so bad to pull the trigger but there will be another day. A low flying helicopter came over treetops and spooked em all. That was at 11:45am.


----------

